# My Dog Won't Let Me Pick Him Up



## Shawski (Mar 26, 2013)

We have a three year old male 20 pound Shih Tzu/Terrier mix that we rescued almost two years ago. He is loveable, affectionate and friendly to everyone. He allows other people (friends, neighbors, strangers) to pick him up, but won't let me (his mom) do it. He snarls, snaps, and a couple of weeks ago, actually broke the skin. He also gets snarly if I try to make him move over on the couch, in bed, etc. Does anyone have any ideas as to what is going on here? 

His only other issue is that he can often be awful to walk. He gets really stubborn sniffing something or watching a person or another dog quite a ways away and I can't make him move without almost dragging him. Do you think this is related?

Thanks for your help


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm wondering what you mean when you say "make him". If you're using any kind of force or intimidation, it could be adding to your problem.

For moving over on the couch / bed, try teaching your dog to hand target using a cue such as 'touch'. Teach him this on the floor first, of course, and gradually add distance so your dog has to move a certain amount in order to touch it. Make sure it's really solid by rewarding with tiny food treats for every touch. Then you can apply it to the couch / bed situation, and your dog will comply without any unnecessary confrontation.

For reluctance to walk, you could apply the same basic technique as above. Use a target stick instead of your hand so you don't have to bend over.

Also. Unless there is a good reason for it, I would minimize picking him up. And I'd certainly stop allowing random people and strangers to pick him up, altogether.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

petpeeve has great advice here.

I'd like to invite you to consider changing your relationship with your dog. If we were living together, and you were doing something and I said, "I'd really like it if you didn't do that", you'd probably stop, wouldn't you? We're friends, we're living together, keeping the peace and all that. You might ask what I'd prefer you to do, or why, but you wouldn't ignore me and just keep doing it, would you?

When your dog growls and snaps, he's saying "Stop it, I don't like that." So stop it. Very rarely do you actually need to do whatever it is right then. Sure, if he's eating poison or on fire, do what you need to do, but if you just want to move him somewhere else, back off. Think of another way to move him. Maybe throw a treat away from the bed, maybe jump and act excited and run out of the room. Then, work on training him to move on command.

What you'll find is that when you listen to the growl, your dog doesn't feel the need to snap or bite. He knows a growl is sufficient, that you'll listen and respect him. You'll both be safer.


----------



## Shawski (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks pet peeve and amaryllis for the good, practical advice. Pet peeve - as to your question about "making" him move over, I don't use any force - just a little nudge. Also, I really don't pick him up very often. Sometimes just to give him a boost onto the bed or into the car when he's having a difficult time doing it.

He does respond to the "off" command if I give him a treat. I just need to work some more with him so that he will respond without a treat. I'll try the hand target method with him.

Thanks again,
Shawski


----------



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

I feel it's important to be able to handle and pick up a dog, if small enough. There are so many instances where it's necessary to do so; vet visits, emergencies, and like Shawski mentioned to get into car/beds, etc.

You can start by giving belly rubs, does he like belly rubs? If so, give extra praise for letting you touch his body. Slowly build your way into touching his belly while he is standing.
Does he like to sit on your lap? If so, you can use those times to slowly work your way to bringing him closer to your body as if you were to pick him up (but don't), and so on.

As for growling while on the couch. Seems like he could be resource guarding his spot.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd get some professional help. What happens if the dog decides it isn't cool with a child who picks it up and it bites the kid and breaks the skin or bites its face, etc. A bit from a small dog like that which breaks the skin isn't a small issue. It was biting for effect.


----------

